# What in the World is Going ON??!!



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

As of this afternoon Lisa and I have Lost 5 different Friends in the Last week, all 5 Died from different Causes! It is just a Rare thing to lose so many in that short period of time. We Werent Super Close to any of them but we knew them and their families! Just wondering If ours is an Isolated Case or if yall had similar incidents yourselves.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Sorry to hear that! We had a close death this week, but it wasnt unseen. Best wishes to your friends from our family.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry ot hear that Richard ! Our condolences to you and Lisa as well as the families of the deceased. It does seem a bit strange or at least coincidental that they should all die in such a short time frame.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

So sorry to hear that Richard, best wishes to all their family and friends.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Richard. Hope the friends and families are coping with their losses. I lost a close friend last month, can't imagine losing five people of any sort in my life so close together !!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Sorry to hear that, have been through that once -- lost 5 in 5 weeks-- was a tough time.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I was told of a Sixth Person Last Night! A friend I used to Deer Hunt With!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You don't know me !!! Right?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Say it outloud Richard..... I do not know YD.... I do not know YD.......I do not know YD.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I Tell ya its Rediculous!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

did you say it ?? Huh ? Did ya ? Huh?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Doesn't look like it Don, boy its not looking good!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I am thinking Your safe YD, I hope So!! LOL


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah, My wife and kids and grandkids all hope so too. Thanks for removing the bad ju-ju from me Richard.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Richard everything as you know has a time and a season. Praying for those families.

Even this weather is strange.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Lost Another Friend Sunday! He had a massive Stroke and Hit a Bridge Railing, Flipped his Car and Died at the Hospital. 
He Was A Fine Man and a Long time Friend As Well as My 3rd Cousin!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Geez, I feel for you and Lisa, Our condolences to you all and the families of your friends.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Rich I hate to hear what yall are going through and feel for your family and the families of those who have passed. Cherish today, remember yesterday, and look forward to tomorrow. Thats really all we have. Hope things turn around for you and your friends.


----------

